# Using a Geiger Counter During and After I123 and I131



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Over five years ago with I131 therapy I rented a radiation detector. Don't recall from where, nor the instrument.

1. Has anyone here used one? If so, which kind/brandmodel?

2. Will it detect I123 or just I131 ?


----------

